# Catering, Catering, WHO NEEDS IT!



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok guys we are booking quick for the Holidays but I wanted to leave some spots open for you guys. We will be doing all kinds of great things for the Holidays including my world famous 22# Turduckens. AS far as catered parties, I want to be a bidder! Let me know about weddings, dinner parties, progressive dinners, lunches etc. Look forward to hearing from you guys!

Chris


----------

